# Sinn 856 Non-UTC vs. Damasko DA36 - Which is Best?



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am looking for a tough, simple German aviator-style watch and have narrowed my choices down to the Sinn 856 non-UTC tegimented and the Damasko DA36. Both brands boast serious technology and durability, but which is best? The Sinn is almost twice as much cost, but it comes on a tegimented steel bracelet, whereas the Damasko comes on a leather/rubber strap. I am requesting owners opinions comparing and contrasting these two watches/brands with respect to:


technology (which of their bells and whistles are truly beneficial features?) 
durability 
fit and finish 
quality control 
movement accuracy 
value retention 

Also, why doesn't Damasko offer their watches with a hardened SS bracelet to match their cases? Are their stock straps that good that a bracelet isn't needed? Are after market bracelets that work well with Damasko?

Any and all input would be appreciated.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Damasko offers a fully ice-hardened bracelet that has just been released. So new in fact that the AD's have yet to receive them. Prices have not been stated officially, but people have thrown around anything from $475 to $700... it's a wait and see thing really.

Depends on who you ask as to the reply you are going to get. Sinn people are fanatical and so any real unbiased answers are hard to come by.

1: Technologies: Depends on what you think personally. Some say that they admire the Sinn capsules and such, while others say that they are just something else to worry about and maintenance for those features are a hassle. Again, up to you to determine what matters.
2. Durability: Tegimentation is just a shell of hardening where ice-hardened is the entire case. The Sinn has the higher Vickers (unless you get a black cased Damasko). Do an internet search on scratched Sinn's and Damasko's and it should provide you with enough to draw your own conclusions. Both would be more than enough for general everyday wear that most of us do.
3. Fit & Finish: Both are up there.
4. QC: Sinn has their own forum on here and you can easily see for yourself where this stands. Never heard of any issues with Damasko where QC is concerned.
5. Movement: If grade is important, the Sinn would be the way to go. If actual time keeping accuracy matters based on focused regulation, both would perform equally as well.
6: Value Retention: As already stated, Sinn folks are extreme and therefore being able to unload a model shouldn't be a problem. And again, they have their own forum so directly dropping hints of a sale would be easy to do. Damasko people stand by their watches just as much, and you couldn't sway them otherwise, they are just not as hardcore about expressing that admiration. As far as the actual price you'd get when selling... you'd probably get around the same percentage drop with either watch.


----------



## Jan_DK (Jan 21, 2014)

A hardened steel Damasko bracelet will be available very soon. Waiting for it myself


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bracelet made by Damasko


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Sinn 856 is loaded with extra technology besides the superior movement. The Copper Sulfate capsule and argon gas filled case, proprietary lubricants and Viton gaskets, remove any worry about moisture in the case. I'm sure that there will be some retort that this is a useless add on or gimmick to have you pay more for the watch. But consider this, the main reason for the need of servicing on mechanical watches is the breakdown of it's lubricants, gumming up the works per se, (any watchmaker can verify that) the main reason lubricants breakdown, is degradation caused from moisture. 

The argon gas filled into the Sinn case eliminates any residual moisture left there during assembly, the Copper Sulfate capsule absorbs any moisture that may enter the watch case thereafter. In therory this should greatly lengthen the times required between servicing and also give warning of moisture entering the case via the color change of the capsule. While this may seem hocus pocus to some, it makes all the sense I the world to me. 

Now down to the meat and potatoes, the Damasko DA36 is a great watch, nice looks, nice movement and built like a tank, it doesn't come with a bracelet as of today. It only has 100m WR compared to Sinn's 200m (Sinn bracelet actually has a diver's extension on it) it doesn't have as good a movement as the 856, doesn't have the added technology. As far as Tegimented steel vs Ice Hardened steel, well it appears that Tegimented dents easier then Ice hardened, while Ice hardened scratches easier then Tegimented.

I don't know about you, but I have owned about 45 watches in my life time, only one of them ever sustained a dent, all of them have had scratches, so the Tegimented vs Ice Hardened is a no brainer for me. 

When the Damasko comes out mounted on a bracelet, I'm sure it will be a super watch, but I wouldn't consider it unless it cost at least $400 less then the 856. If it's only a couple of hundred dollars difference, buy the superior watch!

Now pit an Ice Hardened DA36 against a Sinn 556 if both are on bracelets, and that is just the reverse case if they are within a few hundred dollar range. That would be "Advantage Damasko"!

P.S. My 856 has been consistently running +3 to +4 seconds a day right out of the box.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had Sinns, 903 24, 103 St Hd Sa, 756 II, and Damaskos, DA 36, 46 and a DC56 and now a DC 66, no Sinn anymore.
IMHO the two brands have a different presence on the wrist and can sit alongside each other in a collection. The Damasko watches at app. 9 yrs, 5 yrs. Always looked like new, no Sinn did, the kolsterized 756 II did not as well. Had an issue with the AR on the 103 and Until now had no problems with the AR on the Damasko models. Flicking through this forum you will find members who had problems with the AR on Damasko watches, so there might have been different sources for the sapphire crystals. Choosing between Sinn and Damasko comes down to personal taste in the aesthetics of the two brands, to my eye Damasko have a slightly more attractive case shape in profile. They are both very well made, tough watches. The hardening process of the Damasko in my eyes is advantage no.1 of any Damasko.

Other technical features might be overseen by the majority. The advantage of a decoupling crown is an example. The Damasko crown decouples from the crown tube during screwing, read: the crown body separates from the setting stem.
No lubricant cell on Sinn watches either. Technically speaking they are not on par.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

I second what Mike says above. I have both Sinn and Damasko. I like them both - for different reasons. Damasko has way better cases (hardness and design) than Sinn (for me at least). The only one negative (again in my eyes) is that Damasko dials are way too flat - lacking depth. Maybe it is needed for improved legibility or thats what they like - be as it may - I like them both but had Damasko dials been with some depth and layerings - it would sinfully kick some ass - even more than it does now. 

Look, practically, you will eventually get them both - Sinn and Damasko I think - so choose one that suits you now - and then a few months/years down the road get the another one. If you are practical - you'd get them both today.... ;-)


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

> The Damasko watches at app. 9 yrs, 5 yrs. Always looked like new, no Sinn did, the kolsterized 756 II did not as well


You list three Sinn watches you owned, and how they didn't hold up well as the Ice Hardened Damaskos, as some kind of proof Ice Hardened is superior to Tegimented Two of the Sinns were regular stainless steel, and only one was tegimented, got any photos of that one to show us exactly what was wrong with it? Was it on a tegimented bracelet?



> I've had Sinns, 903 24, 103 St Hd Sa, 756 II,


De-coupling crown?? Have any other watch manufacturer had pervasive crown problems, save Tag? I think Sinn's de-humidifying technology trumps and crown oiler of de-coupling gizmo. The DA36 hardly trumps an 856 just for the movements alone.

I like the look of the Damaskos, only problem is almost their entire line looks indistinguishable from each other, save the hand winders, which are very nice looking.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I find the Sinn 856 a more attractive watch: the bold lettering and stark white on black dial contrast makes it pop. In my opinion, the Damasko appears a little plainer, but I do like the white dialed model a lot. I'm not quite sold on the argon gas and external sulphate capsule technology of the 856. These features make a trip to Germany necessary, but at least such a trip won't be routine. I also think that the capsule can "fail" and prematurely turn blue -- which would (falsely?) indicate moisture entry. I'm not sure what the failure rate is, but I think it's extremely rare.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/when-capsule-turns-blue-prematurely-917549.html

I think the ice hardening on the Damasko's may make it a bit more durable. I recall reading a few posts about a member who used his daily while working in a mine. He put it through some rough use and its case a few years later appeared pretty much pristine.

I think it's a tough call and you should go with the watch that sings to you: the one that looks better to you. I'd go with the 856.


----------



## jak02 (Feb 28, 2014)

I like the Sinn better (personal preference). Got a Sinn 857 UTC and 856 UTC for now. The Damasko's black-dial watches look great as well (I have not seen them in person but they look great on the pictures). Both seem to be good choices. You should try to get both the Sinn and Damasko on your wrist and decide what works best for you (and your budget) and return the other one.



Ottovonn said:


> I think the ice hardening on the Damasko's may make it a bit more durable. I recall reading a few posts about a member who used his daily while working in a mine. He put it through some rough use and its case a few years later appeared pretty much pristine.
> 
> I think it's a tough call and you should go with the watch that sings to you: the one that looks better to you. I'd go with the 856.


As for the watch used in a mine for years, I believe you might be actually referring to the Sinn U2, and not a Damasko. I attached the 2 threads below for more details on the watch you might be referring to.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/u2-pics-20-000-hrs-8-yrs-later-what-45c-looks-like-962480.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn...-colour-2006-vs-2010-vs-2014-pics-966302.html


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

jak02 said:


> I like the Sinn better (personal preference). Got a Sinn 857 UTC and 856 UTC for now. The Damasko's black-dial watches look great as well (I have not seen them in person but they look great on the pictures). Both seem to be good choices. You should try to get both the Sinn and Damasko on your wrist and decide what works best for you (and your budget) and return the other one.
> 
> As for the watch used in a mine for years, I believe you might be actually referring to the Sinn U2, and not a Damasko. I attached the 2 threads below for more details on the watch you might be referring to.
> 
> ...


I think you're right. I think I mixed up the content of the first thread you linked and this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/damasko-after-14-months-hard-wear-913024.html


----------



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

jak02 said:


> I like the Sinn better (personal preference). Got a Sinn 857 UTC and 856 UTC for now. The Damasko's black-dial watches look great as well (I have not seen them in person but they look great on the pictures). Both seem to be good choices. You should try to get both the Sinn and Damasko on your wrist and decide what works best for you (and your budget) and return the other one.
> 
> As for the watch used in a mine for years, I believe you might be actually referring to the Sinn U2, and not a Damasko. I attached the 2 threads below for more details on the watch you might be referring to.
> 
> ...


Great input from everyone who responded to my OP...thanks. The one that "sings" to me most is the Sinn 856. It's more expensive, but really like the simple dial and the darker color of the tegimented finish. But I will look hard at Damasko again when they start offering an ice hardened bracelet.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

robi516 said:


> Great input from everyone who responded to my OP...thanks. The one that "sings" to me most is the Sinn 856. It's more expensive, but really like the simple dial and the darker color of the tegimented finish. But I will look hard at Damasko again when they start offering an ice hardened bracelet.


I think when the DA36 comes out with the long awaited bracelet, you will see the price so close to the 856 that it becomes apparent choosing the 856 is a no brainer.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that either watch is a fine choice. If you can possibly try them both on, you will know. I really like the look of that particular Sinn- it's a handsome watch and the bracelet is a beautiful match to the watch. I also think the DA36 is perfectly proportioned and hard to beat on the Damasko bracelet. For me, I'd go Damasko, but nobody can fault you for preferring the Sinn.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the fact that Damasko offers more varied dials (white, black, and again without any Arabic numbers). The DA44 was my choice due to markers only, and if you want the day display (which I did) there's only one choice.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Great choice! ;-)

My UTC says hi:


----------

